

Ask HN: What's the next $1 billion dollar acquisition?  - creonik

What's going to be the next big acquisition in consumer internet?
======
petervandijck
Yahoo buys Pinterest for $3B.

------
mtgx
Pinterest, Whatsapp, Viber.

------
niico
Whatsapp +1

